# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  ارسال SMS

## Gladiator

سلام عزیزان ؛

امیدوارم حال همتون خوب باشه ....

میخوام از طریق دلفی 2005 یک Web Application داشته باشم که از طریق اون بتونم پیامهایی رو ارسال کنم .

سوالاتی به شرح ذیل دارم :

1) نیازمندیهای سخت افزاری .
2) نیازمندیهای نرم افزاری .
3) آیا میتونم از طریق اون سیم کارتی که برای این کار در نظر میگیرم پیام هم دریافت کنم ؟ ( فرض کنید بخوام پیامهای دریافتی رو درون یک بانک اطلاعاتی ذخیره کنم )
4) چه اطلاعاتی رو باید برای شروع کارم کسب کنم .

با تشکر ٬ امیدوارم بتونم تجربه خوبی در این مسیر کسب کنم .
گلادیاتور .
<p align="center">*<font face="Script" size="2" color="#800000">For every child that has been born , there is a chance to shine</font>*</p>

----------


## Inprise

> نیازمندیهای سخت افزاری


GSM Modem سازگار با خطوط تلفن ایران . پیشنهاد : زیمنس




> نیازمندیهای نرم افزاری


SDK یا کتابخانه ای که بتونی از طریق اون با کمک مودم SMS ارسال/دریافت کنی . میتونی با مطالعهء راهنمای توسعه گران مودم ، خودت اینکار رو انجام بدی ؛ ابزارهای آماده ای هم وجود داره که میتونی ازشون استفاده کنی .





> آیا میتونم از طریق اون سیم کارتی که برای این کار در نظر میگیرم پیام هم دریافت کنم ؟


بله . طبیعیه که اگر شمارهء تلفن سیمکارت  تو A باشه ؛ تو فقط SMS هائی رو دریافت میکنی که برای شمارهء تلفن A ارسال شده اند ( با توجه به اینکه میدونم چه میخای بکنی ؛ این توضیح بدیهی ضروری به نظر میرسید )





> چه اطلاعاتی رو باید برای شروع کارم کسب کنم


یک ابزار مناسب برای ارسال و دریافت SMS پیدا کن یا بخر ؛ یک مودم سازگار با اون تهیه کن ( عموم راه حلها با مودم های نوکیا و زیمنس سازگار هستند ) ؛ برنامه رو بنویس . نوشتن یک رابط مبتنی بر وب با Delphi 2005 برای این برنامه نکته به خصوصی به این ماجرا اضافه نمیکنه ؛

موفق باشی

----------


## vadood

یه چیزی که برای من جالبه و باید متخصص های مخابرات جوابش رو بلد باشند اینه که آیا SMS رو میشه جعل کرد؟ یعنی میشه یه SMS زد که آدرس فرستنده اون (در اینجا میشه شماره تلفن) قلابی باشه؟

----------


## Inprise

> باید متخصص های مخابرات جوابش رو بلد باشند


متخصص مخابرات ؟!




> آیا SMS رو میشه جعل کرد؟ یعنی میشه یه SMS زد که آدرس فرستنده اون (در اینجا میشه شماره تلفن) قلابی باشه؟


میتونی رو سایت Blackhat دو سه تا ppt پیدا کنی که در مورد امنیت سیستمهای مبتنی بر SMS صحبت کرده اند و Source Spoofing هم یکی از threat های مطرح بوده . من تا بحال با هیچ سناریوی موفقی روبرو نشدم اما همونطور که دستکاری سیگنالهای ارسالی به سوئیچهای ثابت مخابرات میتونه به فریب و تعویض Caller ID بشه ؛ بعید نیست که بشه تصور کرد دستکاری در بدنه داده های در حال ارسال بتونه SMSC ( کامپوننت اصلی اتصال شبکهء دیتا و موبایل ) رو فریب داد . مدتها قبل و پس از یک جنجال سیاسی و اعمال فشار نهادهای امنیتی به مخابرات برای رمزنگاری خطوط موبایل ؛ افشا شد یک گروه خرابکار - ؟ - با دستگاهی که با قیمتی حدود هزار دلار خریده بودند موفق به فریب دادن BTS های موبایل تهران و شنود مکالمات تلفنهای همراه شده بودند ؛ این توضیح نامربوط صرفا" برای ارائه یک محدودهء قیمت/هزینه برای فنا کردن امنیت سیستمهای مخابراتی کشورهای جهان سوم بود .

----------


## Gladiator

سلام ؛

در آینده ای نه چندان دور سوالات بیشتری خواهم پرسید .

3 پاس گذارم . :flower:

----------


## canvas_for

من مدتها پیش با یک دستگاه گیرنده فرستنده AM که فقط بخشی از باند VHF را پوشش می داد (سنتیسایزر دار) وقتی یک بار داشتم اسکن فرکانسی می کردم دیدم که  هارمونیک هایی از مکالمات موبایل را می گیره !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## phantasm

> من مدتها پیش با یک دستگاه گیرنده فرستنده AM که فقط بخشی از باند VHF را پوشش می داد (سنتیسایزر دار) وقتی یک بار داشتم اسکن فرکانسی می کردم دیدم که هارمونیک هایی از مکالمات موبایل را می گیره


میشه بفرمایید از کجا فهمیدید این هارمونیک ها متعلق به موبایله؟
در ضمن سیگنالهی موبایل رمز گذاری میشن بنابراین به فرض دریافت قابل استفاده/سوء استفاده نیستند...

----------


## MM_Mofidi

گلادی جان به توضیحاتInprise اضافه میکنم که اگر بخواهی درست مثل مودم میتونی با AT COMMAND هم اینکار را انجام بدهی لیست COMMAND ها را قبلا اینجا گذاشتم.اگر یگردی هم پیدا میکنی کار باهوشون نسبتا سخته ولی از دست کامپوننتها راحت میشی و همه چیز هم در دسته خودته.
به نحوی همون فرمایشInprise



> میتونی با مطالعهء راهنمای توسعه گران مودم ، خودت اینکار رو انجام بدی ؛ ابزارهای آماده ای هم وجود داره که میتونی ازشون استفاده کنی .

----------


## Gladiator

> گلادی جان به توضیحاتInprise اضافه میکنم که اگر بخواهی درست مثل مودم میتونی با AT COMMAND هم اینکار را انجام بدهی لیست COMMAND ها را قبلا اینجا گذاشتم.اگر یگردی هم پیدا میکنی کار باهوشون نسبتا سخته ولی از دست کامپوننتها راحت میشی و همه چیز هم در دسته خودته.
> به نحوی همون فرمایشInprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				میتونی با مطالعهء راهنمای توسعه گران مودم ، خودت اینکار رو انجام بدی ؛ ابزارهای آماده ای هم وجود داره که میتونی ازشون استفاده کنی .


سلام ؛

از شما هم ممنونم ٬ به زودی کارم رو شروع میکنم .

----------


## vadood

آقا تو کارت به هر نتیجه ای رسیدی ما رو هم خبر کن

----------


## Gladiator

> آقا تو کارت به هر نتیجه ای رسیدی ما رو هم خبر کن


برای خودم خیلی مهمه که این کار رو انجام بدم ٬ حتما گزارش کاملی رو ارائه میکنم .

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
فکر نکنم بی ربط باشه :

 http&#58;//allen-martin-inc.com

Welcome
Add SMS Short Message Service messaging functions to your application with amSMS, Send alphanumeric text messages to pagers cellular and wireless phones by modem directly to the Telco’s service center using TAP protocol.

The Allen-Martin SMS pager ActiveX control amSMS allows you to add 'Short Message Service' messaging to your application with very little code. SMS messages are alphanumeric text messages of a few hundred characters or so that can be sent for immediate display on the screens of alphanumeric pagers and cellular\wireless telephones.

amSMS sends the text messages directly to the phone or pager companies service centers, by serial data communication over a modem using the TAP protocol.

The TAP protocol 'Telocator Alphanumeric Protocol' is the most common protocol used for automatic transmission of SMS messages, virtually every cellular\wireless phone and pager company supports the TAP protocol. When the service center receives the message it is then routed over the companies standard wireless network to the appropriate phone or pager.

Internally amSMS uses amTapi for modem call control and implements the serial data communication using amComm. amSMS is a good example of the sort of sophisticated application that can be written using the full range of Allen-Martin ActiveX controls.

amSMS is written in VB 6 and is the only ActiveX control in the Allen-Martin range that is not written in C++‎, the source code of amSMS is available for optional purchase. If you purchase the standard compiled version of amSMS then you will also get run-time only versions of amTapi and amComm that can be distributed royalty free with your applications. If you purchase the source code of amSMS then full developer licenses of amTapi and amComm will be included.

amSMS can be used on Windows 9x, Windows ME, Windows NT 4, Windows 2000 and Windows XP.

As an ActiveX control amSMS can be used in the many development environments that support ActiveX controls, including Visual Basic, Visual C++‎, .Net, C++‎ Builder, PowerBuilder, Microsoft's Office products etc. a native dot.NET versions will be available in the future.




Supported Features
SMS text messaging using the TAP protocol over a modem directly to the service center.

Unlimited user programmable cellular phone and pager companies service centers supported.

Each user programmable service center can have different settings baud rate, parity etc.

An unlimited number of messages can be queued for transmission in one batch.

Queued messages are sorted by service center prior to transmission.

Multiple messages can be sent in one log-on session if supported by the service center.

The maximum message length supported by the each service center is user programmable.

Long messages can be automatically split at word boundaries into a number of messages.

Display of location Dialog - Windows dialing properties dialog.

Communications port settings dialog - modem step dialog, baud rate, parity, stop , data bits etc.

Address book for message recipients included.

Delivery retries user adjustable.

Emergency hang-up maximum call time, user adjustable.

Address book setup dialog.

Service center setup dialog.

Logging of all message transactions including, time date, success and any failed delivery reason.

Logging path and file name property.

Logging enable property.

Message logging includes recipient, service center used and the full text of the message.

Messages are tagged with a transaction number.

Message delivered event passes transaction number and success or failure flag.

Status information event passes full call and message progress.

Displayable communications window showing both transmission and reception of data streams.

The communication window provides assistance in setup if details of the provider is unknown.

TAPI compliant so able to share the modem with other TAPI based applications.

Message transmission will be suspended if another application is using the modem for a live call.

Messages will be transmitted as soon as the modem becomes available.

Source code available for optional purchase - requires amTapi and amComm full licenses.

Very easy to use, just call the send method and amSMS will look after, delivery, retries, call progress, logging, message suspension if modem busy and finally raising the delivered event.

----------

